# Dirty Little Tricks!!!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Have you ever watched a decoy really work a dog? Have you ever seen how well or poorly the sleeve is presented to the dog? One little dirty trick some decoys use to "show" poor bites is to roll the sleeve. Simply turn it up or down so that the bite bar isn't well given to the dog. Another issue is to simply step on the dog's feet. When having your dog "tested" by others, you might be good information to have prior to the test. Have all dogs been treated the same way? The decoy's job is to fairly test...playing the role of God or judge it can't be!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is where the discression of the handler comes in. 
I wont let anyone catch my dog unless I've seen them catch a number of dogs or They have a reputation (among reputable people) of being a good helper. 
if I feel a helper has intentionally "tricked" my dog, I'll have to discuss it with him. Me being an old fart, the discussion might have to include a big stick.  
The decoy is there to test the dog in a uniform and fair manner.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> This is where the discression of the handler comes in.
> I wont let anyone catch my dog unless I've seen them catch a number of dogs or They have a reputation (among reputable people) of being a good helper.
> if I feel a helper has intentionally "tricked" my dog, I'll have to discuss it with him. Me being an old fart, the discussion might have to include a big stick.
> The decoy is there to test the dog in a uniform and fair manner.


Amen. I'm too vain to decribe myself as an "old fart" but the description fits](*,) 

Have I ever seen a decoy really work? You bet I have. That's why I watch before I let my dog attack him:-D 

If I have a young dog I am particularly careful of whom I choose and, with the older dog, I am still selective. I don't need some pooped up, addlepated muscle man who thinks he can mess about with my dogs. He might learn a lesson or two himself with my older dog but I don't need such a nincompoop to pump him up.

There are licensed trial decoys who couldn't train a pup but are very correct in the execution of their duties at a trial and, if one has it "in for me" so what - he can't ruin my dog and shucks, roll on the next trial. I refuse to let such negative thoughts disturb me.

There are sickos in every sport - fiddling with the tracking and the protection. The only thing they can't fiddle with is the obedience, that is in schH or IPO.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> If I have a young dog I am particularly careful of whom I choose and, with the older dog, I am still selective. I don't need some pooped up, addlepated muscle man who thinks he can mess about with my dogs. He might learn a lesson or two himself with my older dog but I don't need such a nincompoop to pump him up.
> 
> There are licensed trial decoys who couldn't train a pup but are very correct in the execution of their duties at a trial and, if one has it "in for me" so what - he can't ruin my dog and shucks, roll on the next trial. I refuse to let such negative thoughts disturb me.


Right on. There are only two decoys I trust to work my dog(s). One is better with young dgs/bite development. The other is better with more experienced dogs (but is still very good with the pups).


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

When you go to trial and this happens, what then. Trial is where it all counts.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I would go for another trial. So far, to my knowledge (????) it's not happened but how can I beat these "sickos"? By trialling again and again - they can't all be sick, can they?? I refuse to believe they're numerous - hope dies eternally.

There's the other side, the ones who watch their tracks being laid or have them watched - the ones who tell the decoys "beware" my dog's a killer - the only way to win is to be blond, twenty, have "big blue eyes beneath the chin" and hope for the best - I guess that lets you and me out:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: the only way to win is to be blond, twenty, have "big blue eyes beneath the chin" and hope for the best - I guess that lets you and me out

Fortunately, we don't have those here.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: the only way to win is to be blond, twenty, have "big blue eyes beneath the chin" and hope for the best - I guess that lets you and me out
> 
> Fortunately, we don't have those here.


I think Jeff meant to say "Unfortunately"  funny, I've never heard any woman complain about this pertaining to the opposite side of the fence.

I for one love those big blue eyes \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> When you go to trial and this happens, what then. Trial is where it all counts.


Tough call on that Jerry!
I think I would have to know if there was a reason.
Bad blood between me and the helper, helper and my club, partial to one of the other competitors, etc.
Without that it would be a tough call about intentions.
Because of our method of training we have been critized a bit and told by a few that we must have weak dogs. Being treated fairly on the field had always been a concern but we've been fortunate to have changed a lot of minds on that issue. 
Our club was initially joked about by one of these people as being FTCA (Fence Training Candy Asses)  :grin: :grin: 
We now wear that label proudy and have made a few choke on it a bit. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob and the "big stick," I think I say a video on that someplace!!! 8-[ 

I saw a video of a well known guy who did this and it is a way to get you coming back for more "lessons." When I saw it, the words almost fell out of my mouth, "WTF!?"

Sunday, we had the South Jersey Working Dog Club here and two of there decoys. Both Cliff and Paul worked our dogs with the same degree of care as we do. It was a win-win for both clubs, except Kevin's stupid Bouvier (out of my breeding). Now I know why Paul said, "Sure you can catch him." OMG! When did they create K-9 Chiropractic Physicians?!!!


----------

